# Dexter Gets His Cherry Eye Fixed Today



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Today is the day. Just dropped off Dexter at the Vet. Jack knows something is different and he is not wanting to eat when we returned home. 

Jack looked around the house, I guess looking for Dexter. Now, he is resting in his bed right by me....not eating. It will be a long day, so hopefully I can stay busy around the house. The full view picture is Dexter in his Summer Clip. The hair is about 1/2 inch to 1 inch on the entire body except legs.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Awe, good thoughts and crossed paws that things go well for Dexter. I can feel your anxiety, it gives me butterflies in my stomach. Poor Jack, tell him Dexter will be home soon. Love, love Dexter's summer cut!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Best thoughts on my way to Dexter and you!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's hoping all goes well!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Poor Dex. I feel your pain, and Jacks, in your note. Does Dex have to stay overnight at the vets after surgery? Good thoughts are being sent your way! Do stay busy. Hugs to Jack.
Love the doggie pics!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You will do great Dex!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I will pick up Dexter late this afternoon. I talked to the Vet this morning about the procedure and what he does now......is, he cut into "something" I can't remember, pushes the cherry eye back in place and sews in tightly so it does not pop out again. 

I have ordered pain meds for Dexter. So glad, I cut down Dexter. Stress like this...creates lots of mats..............

Oh, by the way....it is too quiet with just one Hav. I need to stay busy with two!


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Please let us know, he will be fine.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Wishing all good things and an easy recovery!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Linda, Dex will be fine, Jesse had his cherry eye fixed 2 weeks ago today, he stayed over night, you would never know he had surgery, he was his old self the next day, he did'nt even need a cone, he was on meds for 2 weeks. He had the same size cherry eye as Dex, hugs to Dex.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

(((HUGS))) praying for a smooth surgery and a FAST day!!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Thinking of you all! The clip looks great how long are the legs? I usually have Atticus clipped to 1 1/2 sometimes even 1. His legs come out skinny , do you do his legs one length and the body another? (just trying to keep your mind on other things! ) HAHA I'm sure it will all go well, sort of sweet really how Jack won't eat!


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Aww, I'm sure he'll do great!!! But we're wishing Dexter the best of luck during his surgery (and our thoughts are with you and Jack too)!

Sonic's cherry eye was a little bit bigger than Dexter's when he surgery over a year ago and I'm pleased to say that he hasn't had any traces of it since. He was VERY groggy and seemed a little out of it for about two days after the surgery, plus he required the dreaded cone and HATED it (I was stressed and worried I shouldn't have put him through the surgery during this time too)! But I will say now that I'm so glad we went through with it!! Sonic is back to his old self - loving everyone and getting all the attention for his great personality and cute looks .

We had only had Aries about a month before Sonic went in for his surgery and she was already anxious and didn't want to play or eat while waiting on 'big brother' to come home. She was also especially sweet to him when he came home that afternoon and would just curl up next to him and sleep.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Atticus said:


> Thinking of you all! The clip looks great how long are the legs? I usually have Atticus clipped to 1 1/2 sometimes even 1. His legs come out skinny , do you do his legs one length and the body another? (just trying to keep your mind on other things! ) HAHA I'm sure it will all go well, sort of sweet really how Jack won't eat!


About the length of the hair on the legs. I know I took the clipper with the 1/4inch clip on and ran the clipper down half of his leg, while running the clipper down the leg, I used a scoop out when getting down pass the hips. Then, then I fluffed up the lower leg hair and cut down. I still need to work on a nice rounded foot and shave the hair off the paws.

Another tip: While clipping or should I say in between clipping, fluff up the hair by using a brush and then clipping it again.

Oh! The Vet is going to clip those nails on Dexter while he is asleep.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Good luck Dexter, I'm sure he'll be back to his old self soon. Take care of Jack, these guys are so smart and in tune to what's going on, but he'll have his buddy back soon enough. Are they keeping him overnight?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope everything goes smoothly for Dexter. I'm not even going to tell you not to worry - we are moms and it goes with the territory!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Is surgery over yet? I'm sure he'll be glad to be home. Smooches to Dexter! :kiss:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just got back home. Dexter did great! He was so excited to see me. So glad he is home! Pain medicine twice a day, ointment to left eye twice a day. Stitches will dissolve on their own. Got a picture of Dexter looking out the window, I was lucky.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So good to hear that Dexter's surgery went well. Wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So glad that he did well!! I was so worried when Lexi had it 6 years ago - and she is just perfect now - it never came back! I am sure that is what will happen with Dexter!! 

Just dont let him scratch his eye!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! Glad to here everything went so well!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So glad it went well and Dexter is home. Jack must be very excited and happy, not to mention how happy you must be. Hope the recovery is an easy one for all of you.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks all. Another day in the life of our fur babies.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Came in at the end and Dexter is already home. At least _I_ didn't have to worry.

Enjoy your quiet time while Dex recovers.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Wonderful news to hear Dex did well with the surgery. Good he is home. Now Jack can rest too. Have a great night. Keep us posted on his healing process.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Yay, Dex!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Glad everything went well today for Dexter!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Feel better buddy.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff. :angel:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad all went well. Feel better soon Dexter!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is acting his usual self. Fed him his usual meal this morning and he gobbled it down. Jack knows there is something wrong with Dexter, just like Dexter knew something was wrong with Jack when Jack had that cyst on his head. 

Jack goes right to Dexter head and starts smelling. They know something is not right. 

Everything is good, we are back to normal. I will continue to give the pain medicine to Dexter as long as I see Dexter's eye looks uncomfortable. Looks like I have at least a week worth of medicine.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Soooo good to hear!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Good going, Dexter, and Jack, Dexter will soon smell like his old stuff after the hospital smells wear off. Boy, they are great little detectives, aren't they! Glad to hear he's doing so well, so soon.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff. The joys of being a mom.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice to hear Dexter is doing so well, and Jack has his buddy back, hugs to both.:hug:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay Dexter!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter picture*

This is the latest picture of Dexter. His eye his healed. He looks great. He still hates his picture taken......He always looks away when I am trying to take a picture. Glad I had the Cherry Eye fixed.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OH he DOES look great! Go Dexter!! Sure am glad it all turned out well.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Great pic of Dexter!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Another handsome guy. His eye looks great, if it's the one he's showing the camera. Glad it worked out for him and you as well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's adorable, Linda!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff Linda, he's handsome as always.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Cutie Pie!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He looks adorable!


----------

